# Built-in Kernel Module not loading?

## MarcoMarin

Hi,

Been struggling with my wireless card and Gentoo for many days, even been led down the road of kernel module programming, but still no solution. Wasn't able to try Gentoo without internet access.   :Embarassed: 

The livecd works flawlessly, I issue a simple wpa command and it connects, which allowed me to install the base system. But that base can't do it, even though I later used genkernel to compile a kernel as close to the liveCD as possible.

The details are as follows:

1) Both liveCD and base system shows the Realtek 8185 card under lspci command, however only the livecd specifies the kernel module rtl8180 as being used, after a lspci -nnk command. The base system omits those lines suggesting it is not being loaded (though detected).

2) The liveCD lists the rtl8180 module as loaded, after a lsmod | grep 818. It also lists its dependencies as mac80211, cfg80211 and eeprom_93cx6. None of which is shown on the base installation. I can however modprobe them manually, without problems.. except for the rtl8180 itself.. I can do it with a rtl8187 driver (and it loads all those dependencies on its own, so if rtl8180 was there it would not be needed to do manually), but it does not turn the card on.   :Sad:  That rtl8187 exists under /lib/modules, but the rtl8180 does not, suggesting it is indeed built-in (see below)

3) This led me to believe I needed to compile the rtl8180.ko kernel object, downloaded it from realtek website, emerged linux-headers, but the makefile still complained after that.. analysing the makefile, it refers to autoconf.h which Gentoo doesn't seem to use. (read on some other thread, also didn't find it).. I've been studying module and kernel programming on how to tweak it to make it compile but it may not be needed as the kernel claims to have it built-in (and who knows what other problems will creep up besides autoconf):

4) I managed to find a rtl8180.ko somewhere and tried insmodding it and modprobing it -v, the former complained of invalid format as expected but "--force-vermagic" doesn't seem to be an option anymore.. the latter said "module builtin"... But if so, why doesn't it start?

Finally, tried emerging linux-firmware (after having to learn how to unemerge radeon_ucode safely, which was blocking it, that's why I didn't do it earlier) but sure enough, it isn't there either!  :Sad: 

According to this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838948-highlight-rtl8185.html

how early it is loaded could be an issue? I don't think this should be a problem, but how could a builtin (which perhaps loads earlier) driver not show up?

This thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553519-highlight-rtl8185.html

suggests it could have something to do with compiling the kernel options as <M>odules instead of <Y>buillt in... but menuconfig complains an upstream option must also be <y> if those are to be <y> as well, but I can't figure out what it is (wireless options is already *, which is the most upstream option)... Also, everything modprobes normally, mac80211, cfg80211, eeeprom_93cx6 and they are all <M>odularized on the kernel... they don't have a problem with that.. but the supposed "built in" module does?

It seems it might be the missing firmware, but I can't find it anywhere...

help?

----------

## Hu

Please post the dmesg from a boot where the card does not appear and the output of grep -e '^[^#]' on your kernel configuration.  The latter may be better in a pastebin.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please post the dmesg from a boot where the card does not appear

 

Hi, here it is:

```

[    0.196030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.196523] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.197046] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.197569] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.198062] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.198586] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.199078] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.199571] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.200112] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.200635] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.201128] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.202139] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0: notify handler is installed

[    0.202196] Found 1 acpi root devices

[    0.202365] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:02:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.202543] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.202717] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:02:00.0

[    0.203060] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.203459] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.204427] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.204482] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.204485] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.204778] Switched to clocksource refined-jiffies

[    0.213117] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.213313] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.213801] system 00:00: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.213982] system 00:00: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

[    0.214162] system 00:00: [io  0x1400-0x147f] has been reserved

[    0.214342] system 00:00: [io  0x1480-0x14ff] has been reserved

[    0.214522] system 00:00: [io  0x1800-0x187f] has been reserved

[    0.214701] system 00:00: [io  0x1880-0x18ff] has been reserved

[    0.214881] system 00:00: [io  0x2000-0x207f] has been reserved

[    0.215061] system 00:00: [io  0x2080-0x20ff] has been reserved

[    0.215242] system 00:00: [mem 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff] has been reserved

[    0.215423] system 00:00: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.215606] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.216513] system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.216692] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.216870] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.216887] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.216944] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.217025] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.217089] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.217160] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.217520] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.218019] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.218179] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.218443] system 00:09: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

[    0.218624] system 00:09: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.218801] system 00:09: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.218979] system 00:09: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.219157] system 00:09: [mem 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.219335] system 00:09: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.219512] system 00:09: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.219690] system 00:09: [mem 0x00100000-0x7ffeffff] could not be reserved

[    0.219867] system 00:09: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.220020] system 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.220200] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.220208] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.220383] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.225239] Switched to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.225442] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.225622] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.225810] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf2000000-0xf201ffff pref]

[    0.225991] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.226170] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.226350] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.226532] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.226714] pci 0000:00:10.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.226893] pci 0000:00:10.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.227074] pci 0000:00:10.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf40fffff]

[    0.227258] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.227261] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x80000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.227264] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.227267] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.227269] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.227272] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.227275] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.227278] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.227281] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf4000000-0xf40fffff]

[    0.227283] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.227286] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [mem 0x80000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.227289] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.227335] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.227704] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.228015] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.228326] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.228630] TCP: reno registered

[    0.228810] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.229013] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.229330] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.229540] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.229723] pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.229941] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.229941] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.229941] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

[    0.310389] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

[    0.310752] pci 0000:00:09.0: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.310936] pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.311165] pci 0000:00:09.0: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.311346] pci 0000:00:0f.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.311578] pci 0000:00:09.0: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.311758] pci 0000:00:10.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.311992] pci 0000:00:09.0: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.312173] pci 0000:00:10.1: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.312368] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.312378] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.312440] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.889035] Freeing initrd memory: 3340K (ffff88007fcac000 - ffff88007ffef000)

[    0.890357] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.890552] type=2000 audit(1395217331.889:1): initialized

[    0.891272] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.891476] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.891779] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.891979] msgmni has been set to 4020

[    0.892398] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.892578] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.892756] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.892939] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.893293] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.893381] pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.893656] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.914462] 00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.915229] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.917803] brd: module loaded

[    0.919219] loop: module loaded

[    0.919633] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.919812] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.921018] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.921416] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.921821] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.922506] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.922686] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.923233] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.923724] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    0.924590] Freeing unused kernel memory: 804K (ffffffff814d3000 - ffffffff8159c000)

[    0.945324] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    1.111295] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.626978] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: version 0.4.1

[    1.627036] pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.629777] scsi0 : pata_amd

[    1.630431] scsi1 : pata_amd

[    1.630743] ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    1.630746] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    1.830479] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 78163247, native 78165360

[    1.830486] ata1.00: ATA-6: WDC WD400BB-00FJA0, 13.03G13, max UDMA/100

[    1.830488] ata1.00: 78163247 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    1.830639] ata1.01: HPA detected: current 80291135, native 80293248

[    1.830643] ata1.01: ATA-7: Maxtor 2F040L0, VAM51JJ0, max UDMA/133

[    1.830645] ata1.01: 80291135 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    1.830653] ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x3f39f&0x3f39f->0x3f39f, BIOS=0x3f000 (0xc6c70000) ACPI=0x3f01f (20:15:0x1f)

[    1.830659] ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x7f39f&0x7f39f->0x7f39f, BIOS=0x7f000 (0xc6c70000) ACPI=0x7f01f (20:15:0x1f)

[    1.870373] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.910404] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.910547] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD400BB-00FJ 13.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.911378] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 78163247 512-byte logical blocks: (40.0 GB/37.2 GiB)

[    1.911442] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.911445] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.911472] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.923911] scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 2F040L0   VAM5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.924641]  sda: sda1

[    1.925691] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 80291135 512-byte logical blocks: (41.1 GB/38.2 GiB)

[    1.925829] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.925832] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.925882] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.925914] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.947430]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    1.948619] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.759820] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

[    2.760232] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

[    2.760253] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: Using SWNCQ mode

[    2.760315] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.762352] scsi2 : sata_nv

[    2.762834] scsi3 : sata_nv

[    2.763148] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xd400 irq 21

[    2.763152] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xd408 irq 21

[    2.763509] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

[    2.763534] sata_nv 0000:00:0f.0: Using SWNCQ mode

[    2.763610] sata_nv 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.765783] scsi4 : sata_nv

[    2.766333] scsi5 : sata_nv

[    2.766782] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc000 irq 20

[    2.766786] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc008 irq 20

[    3.090039] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.090068] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.420035] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.750032] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.213051] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.213297] sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    4.525016] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    4.562099] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    4.737635] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    4.954864] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    4.954868] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    5.044275] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    5.115156] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    5.174964] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    5.217028] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    5.259802] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    5.303329] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    5.347401] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    5.485424] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    5.589289] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    5.591964] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    5.684556] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    5.739620] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    5.833054] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.42

[    5.833057] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    5.950678] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    6.042652] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    6.043275] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.043520] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.043775] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.047027] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.050953] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    6.051175] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.051191] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.051200] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    6.051213] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

[    6.051239] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    6.051271] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: irq 22, io mem 0xf4106000

[    6.070043] ehci-pci 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.070116] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.070119] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.070122] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.070124] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    6.070126] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.1

[    6.070687] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.070701] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    6.192412] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.248469] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    6.304220] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    6.420586] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.420590] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    6.929835] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    6.930380] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.26.0-ioctl (2013-08-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    7.376276] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    7.433583] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    7.517937] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    7.690043] raid6: sse2x1    1016 MB/s

[    7.860045] raid6: sse2x2    1639 MB/s

[    8.030015] raid6: sse2x4    2212 MB/s

[    8.030017] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (2212 MB/s)

[    8.030018] raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

[    8.079043] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    8.170012]    prefetch64-sse:  5663.200 MB/sec

[    8.270012]    generic_sse:  5860.400 MB/sec

[    8.270014] xor: using function: generic_sse (5860.400 MB/sec)

[    8.287246] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    8.287250] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    8.287251] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    8.353022] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    8.411265] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    8.471024] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    8.580228] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    8.580232] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    8.580233] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    8.580234] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    8.659674] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    8.723851] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    8.723855] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    8.810830] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    8.810834] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    8.813222] PTP clock support registered

[    8.897259] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    9.346435] EXT4-fs (sdb2): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    9.346676] EXT4-fs (sdb2): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    9.376956] EXT4-fs (sdb2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   11.323021] systemd-udevd[15583]: starting version 208

[   11.895247] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[   11.895391] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   11.895508] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[   11.895547] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   12.167957] parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   12.168016] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

[   12.241752] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[   12.241947] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   12.241982] rtc_cmos 00:03: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[   12.383655] i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

[   12.383682] i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c80

[   12.510590] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[   12.510812] ohci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   12.510816] ohci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[   12.510824] ohci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   12.510867] ohci-pci 0000:00:0b.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf4105000

[   12.572123] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   12.572129] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   12.572132] usb usb2: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[   12.572134] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   12.572136] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.0

[   12.572310] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   12.572321] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   12.621386] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 23

[   12.621398] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[   12.621443] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:10.1: setting latency timer to 64

[   12.870431] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PSS (20130725/processor_perflib-371)

[   12.870933] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PSS (20130725/processor_perflib-371)

[   12.950102] usb 2-5: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[   13.062802] microcode: AMD CPU family 0xf not supported

[   13.106801] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PSS (20130725/processor_perflib-371)

[   13.112652] [Firmware Bug]: powernow-k8: No PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

[   13.112654] powernow-k8: Make sure that your BIOS is up to date and Cool'N'Quiet support is enabled in BIOS setup

[   13.176158] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3

[   13.177097] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0040

[   13.177102] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[   13.177105] usb 2-5: Product: Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

[   13.177107] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[   13.187648] input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input4

[   13.187778] hid-generic 0003:045E:0040.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-5/input0

[   13.374158] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[   13.477121] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   13.691683] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   13.692112] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

[   13.692764] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (PITCAIRN 0x1002:0x6811 0x174B:0xE271).

[   13.692791] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF3000000

[   13.692792] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[   13.695242] ATOM BIOS: C63001

[   13.695322] radeon 0000:02:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[   13.695325] radeon 0000:02:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[   13.695327] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M

[   13.695329] [drm] RAM width 256bits DDR

[   13.695431] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1029594 kiB

[   13.695432] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   13.695438] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   13.695467] [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[   13.695469] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[   14.038669] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[   14.042874] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 10de:2fb = 113d01/0

[   14.053801] [drm] Loading PITCAIRN Microcode

[   14.328187] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000276000).

[   14.328347] radeon 0000:02:00.0: WB enabled

[   14.328352] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880078af6c00

[   14.328355] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff880078af6c04

[   14.328358] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff880078af6c08

[   14.328361] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff880078af6c0c

[   14.328365] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffff880078af6c10

[   14.329672] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xffffc90002fb5a18

[   14.329675] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[   14.329676] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   14.329704] radeon 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   14.329721] radeon 0000:02:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[   14.329761] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   14.515023] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   14.515029] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   14.515034] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   14.515099] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   14.515110] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   14.702412] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   14.702418] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[   14.703200] [drm] Enabling audio 0 support

[   14.703201] [drm] Enabling audio 1 support

[   14.703202] [drm] Enabling audio 2 support

[   14.703203] [drm] Enabling audio 3 support

[   14.703204] [drm] Enabling audio 4 support

[   14.703206] [drm] Enabling audio 5 support

[   14.703612] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   14.703671] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   14.703731] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   14.703761] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   14.703792] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   14.856136] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[   14.856907] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   14.856908] [drm] Connector 0:

[   14.856909] [drm]   DP-1

[   14.856910] [drm]   HPD4

[   14.856912] [drm]   DDC: 0x6530 0x6530 0x6534 0x6534 0x6538 0x6538 0x653c 0x653c

[   14.856913] [drm]   Encoders:

[   14.856914] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   14.856915] [drm] Connector 1:

[   14.856916] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[   14.856917] [drm]   HPD5

[   14.856919] [drm]   DDC: 0x6550 0x6550 0x6554 0x6554 0x6558 0x6558 0x655c 0x655c

[   14.856920] [drm]   Encoders:

[   14.856921] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   14.856921] [drm] Connector 2:

[   14.856923] [drm]   DVI-I-1

[   14.856923] [drm]   HPD6

[   14.856925] [drm]   DDC: 0x6580 0x6580 0x6584 0x6584 0x6588 0x6588 0x658c 0x658c

[   14.856926] [drm]   Encoders:

[   14.856927] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[   14.856928] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   14.856929] [drm] Connector 3:

[   14.856930] [drm]   DVI-D-1

[   14.856930] [drm]   HPD1

[   14.856932] [drm]   DDC: 0x6570 0x6570 0x6574 0x6574 0x6578 0x6578 0x657c 0x657c

[   14.856933] [drm]   Encoders:

[   14.856934] [drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[   14.857003] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[   14.857078] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[   14.894531] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE1480000

[   14.894534] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[   14.894535] [drm] size 3145728

[   14.894536] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   14.894537] [drm]    pitch is 4096

[   14.894623] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   14.916173] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[   14.922259] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   14.922262] radeon 0000:02:00.0: registered panic notifier

[   14.922270] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.34.0 20080528 for 0000:02:00.0 on minor 0

[   18.061051] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

[   18.061064] hda-intel 0000:02:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[   18.061125] snd_hda_intel 0000:02:00.1: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   18.061616] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[   18.061924] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

[   18.061935] forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   18.590882] forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x3f1 @ 7, addr 00:0f:ea:29:f2:f9

[   18.590887] forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: highdma pwrctl gbit lnktim desc-v3

[   18.622091] systemd-udevd[15600]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp0s20

[   19.260148] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   19.477418] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

[   19.781725] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   19.781729] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   19.781733] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   19.781735] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   19.781736] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   19.781738] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   19.781740] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   20.725530] EXT4-fs (sdb2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   20.927518] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sdb1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k 

[   21.045187] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   21.106942] NTFS volume version 3.1.

```

oh, I should note the original/default config from genkernel did not include a <M> in the entry for my card and so I had to manually check it.. which was somewhat suspicious given that so many drivers were enabled. Maybe the thing having been now transfered into the kernel would cause problems if enabled? or require an external module to work. I say that because, if the liveCD used that exact .config (with deselected option for that card), then maybe that is why it worked so well? I mean, using the "built-in" version... wait a second, does genkernel ignore any changes in menuconfig? (it is supposed to be the "automagic" alternative of kernel compilation after all) If so, the .config below may be misleading...   :Confused:  though it would explain a lot   :Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> and the output of grep -e '^[^#]' on your kernel configuration.  The latter may be better in a pastebin.

 

Maybe I should have done that on the dmesg too...   :Surprised:  Anyway, here it is:

http://pastebin.com/ZcHAVc6v

Thank you.

PS.: btw, for the future, sorry for the noobiness but is there an easy way to paste so much stuff from the console? I could not find a way to cat the outputs to gpm clipboard so I could paste on the links browser (like I do with the mouse for text that fit the screen), nor I could select text for this purpose using the shift (to mark beginning and end), nor could I find an option to load it inside links, nor did I find a pastebin or dropbox equivalent to upload text files from links, and finally I could not find a web based email client I could send it to myself which worked on links... also, I cant seem to mount (umount or remount, etc) ntfs as read-write either on the base installation (which may have only "ro" capabilities) nor the liveCD, so I could upload them through windows   :Embarassed: Last edited by MarcoMarin on Fri Mar 21, 2014 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarcoMarin

Hi,

this sourceforge page:

http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/

says the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux driver for Realtek's Wi-Fi cards
> 
> rtl8180 + [sa2400/grf5101/max2820]
> ...

 

What am I missing?

----------

## MarcoMarin

This place:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1009540

says the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The rtl8180 linux kernel driver (/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/rtl8180.ko) works fine for a while,

 

suggesting it should be there, along with the 8187 (the guy even did the same thing i tried, also without success), on linux-firmware.

Furthermore it says: *Quote:*   

> Trying to compile the driver from Realtek was very difficult since they don't provide it for the latest kernel

 

Later on I'll give one last try to that whacky idea of disabling <m> for that card, that is, go back to the genkernel default... before I give up.

Is there a way to contact the liveCD people to ask how they've managed it?

----------

## MarcoMarin

hmmm.. depmod: ERROR: fstatat(3, 3.10.15): No such file or directory.

nb, my kernel is 3.12.13

needless to say it didn't work, though it boots the same.

That error I got after also disabling the other Realtek module right below my model. During the last stages of genkernel.

IIRC, 3.10.15 is the kernel version for the livecd, and the rtl8180.ko driver...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

The kernel help says

```
Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support (RTL8180)

CONFIG_RTL8180:

This is a driver for RTL8180 and RTL8185 based cards.

These are PCI based chips found in cards such as:

(RTL8185 802.11g)

A-Link WL54PC

(RTL8180 802.11b)

Belkin F5D6020 v3

Belkin F5D6020 v3

Dlink DWL-610

Dlink DWL-510

Netgear MA521

Level-One WPC-0101

Acer Aspire 1357 LMi

VCTnet PC-11B1

Ovislink AirLive WL-1120PCM

Mentor WL-PCI

Linksys WPC11 v4

TrendNET TEW-288PI

D-Link DWL-520 Rev D

Repotec RP-WP7126

TP-Link TL-WN250/251

Zonet ZEW1000

Longshine LCS-8031-R

HomeLine HLW-PCC200

GigaFast WF721-AEX

Planet WL-3553

Encore ENLWI-PCI1-NT

TrendNET TEW-266PC

Gigabyte GN-WLMR101

Siemens-fujitsu Amilo D1840W

Edimax EW-7126

PheeNet WL-11PCIR

Tonze PC-2100T

Planet WL-8303

Dlink DWL-650 v M1

Edimax EW-7106

Q-Tec 770WC

Topcom Skyr@cer 4011b

Roper FreeLan 802.11b (edition 2004)

Wistron Neweb Corp CB-200B

Pentagram HorNET

QTec 775WC

TwinMOS Booming B Series

Micronet SP906BB

Sweex LC700010

Surecom EP-9428

Safecom SWLCR-1100

Thanks to Realtek for their support!

Symbol: RTL8180 [=n]

Type : tristate

Prompt: Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

-> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/Kconfig:4

Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=y] && PCI [=y]

Selects: EEPROM_93CX6 [=n]
```

The device sist is not complete.

You need to have the items in the depends on list set to =m or =y , either should work.

An Firmware Loading is not in the Selects list, the driver does not expect to laod firmware for your card.

If a module is built into the kernel, you cannot modprobe it, its no longer a loadable module.

Try setting  Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support as a module.

----------

## MarcoMarin

I don't get it.  You mean my "device list is not complete"? or that list on the kernel help?

Does my .config I posted say those options are not selected?! I was pretty sure those were the first things I've tried.   :Confused:  I will double check it tomorrow, thanks!   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> If a module is built into the kernel, you cannot modprobe it, its no longer a loadable module. 
> 
> Try setting Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support as a module.

 

Aren't these self-contradictory?   :Confused:  or does "pci support" means something different than the 8180 driver itself? (misleading description on the help?) The boot process does something equivalent to modprobing, no? Anyway, I tried both, that last "whacky disabling" from last post was just the last desperate attempt to whake it up ^_^

oh, I tried modrobing it just to confirm it was indeed built in that kernel... : ) I needed the kernel to say it was denying loading a built-in driver to my face  :Laughing: 

.. not having compiled it from source against that kernel version (too much trouble it seems, specially for someone as ignorant as myself), there was little hope for it to work anyway.. (--force-vermagic is gone, i did not try -f though, hehehe)

Anyway, I also mentioned <m>odularizing the 8180/8180 was the only thing I managed to do, because trying to * (build it in) didn't work as "something it depends on was modularized" (menuconfig tells me).. yet you say either <y> or <m> should work but... they've been at least modularized, or I would not be able to modularize 8180 pci support, right?

 *Quote:*   

> An Firmware Loading is not in the Selects list, the driver does not expect to laod firmware for your card. 
> 
> 

 That's very good to know, thanks =) One less possibility to consider...

I'll report back in 12h or so... thank you, NeddySeagoon

----------

## MarcoMarin

Yep... can't see anything off on the .config nor menuconfig..

Maybe the next n00b will have better luck than me with that card  :Sad:  Maybe when I know better I'll come back to this thread.

Well.. I was going to place this box behind a firewall anyway, so until I'm able to muster the motivation to set that up I've configured a temporarily precarious internet sharing from this humble netbook.. so I'm not giving up on Gentoo just yet.   :Cool:  Just its wireless.

Thanks all for the help,

MM

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

Your original dmesg was truncated. Its only important for fault finding, so at your next kernel build

bump the setting of 

```
(18) Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) 
```

thats the kernel ring buffer size.  I have 18 set, or 256k.

Your kernel has 

```
CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_RTL8180=m

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m
```

 That looks good.

Rule one is assume nothing, so let me ask a few questions - some may sound silly but I need to know.

1. Have you ever edited the kernel .config with a text editor?

2. Run the command 

```
uname -a 
```

look at the date/time in the output.  Thats the build date/time of your running kernel.

From memory, does it look like the date/time you last made the kernel?

Maybe you are not running the kernel you think you are ... that could mean that its fixed, you just don't know it.

What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show?

There is no need to worry about being ignorant - everyone posting here was that way once and everyone remembers.  Ignorance can be fixed and we will help you learn.

----------

## MarcoMarin

Cool, 18 bits, I'll remember it next time =)

1. Nope, relied solely on menuconfig.

2. Yeh, I suspected as much when genkernel didn't give me a choice to rename and bypassed the copying from /arch step. It was tricky to figure which was the new one, since during compilation it created a System.map kernel and changed the current one, both with the same identical timestamp..   :Confused:  maybe it was backing up the running kernel in one of them or it was somehow protected from overwriting by the system (though i was root)... but the former was like 50% smaller and, most conspicuously, didn't boot as a valid kernel ^_^

Sure enough, uname -a gives that same timestamp, from yesterday, of said last experiment.

ifconfig gives the same as always.. the ethernet card, plus li'lo. (not the bootloader  :Smile:  )

Thank you once again, NeddySeagoon, I'll try to return the favor where I can.. maybe I'll hang out at a #channel and ops there can shout out when installation questions arise on the fora  :Laughing:  that is, after I get my console IRC client running =)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin

Lets start from the very beginning then, since it appears that everything is OK but it doesn't work.

Please post the output of lspci and lspci -n

This will give your vendor and device IDs from your hardware.  Its just possible that the hardware you have is not as advertised on the box.  

That the vendor and device IDs are incorrect is very very rare.

----------

## MarcoMarin

Having net allowed me to proceed to the next mystery, why emerging openbox and razorqt is not enough to startx... I was ready to place [Unsolved] on the title here   :Laughing: 

But if you still wanna play, perhaps I could finally learn how to copy and paste large amounts of text (or cat a file into links) on the console? This is stopping my sole-console-system dream on its tracks...   :Sad:  and having to dual boot into windows just to complete this simple task makes me feel dirty.

 *Quote:*   

> That the vendor and device IDs are incorrect is very very rare.

 

.. and I can't see how this hypothesis takes into consideration the fact of the liveCD having absolutely no problem connecting, using that very driver. But... here it is...

[Loading, please wait...]

----------

## MarcoMarin

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn [Radeon R9 200 Series]

02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

```

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:02f5 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:02fa (rev a2)

00:00.2 0500: 10de:02fe (rev a2)

00:00.3 0500: 10de:02f8 (rev a2)

00:00.4 0500: 10de:02f9 (rev a2)

00:00.5 0500: 10de:02ff (rev a2)

00:00.6 0500: 10de:027f (rev a2)

00:00.7 0500: 10de:027e (rev a2)

00:03.0 0604: 10de:02fd (rev a1)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:02fb (rev a1)

00:09.0 0500: 10de:0270 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0601: 10de:0260 (rev a2)

00:0a.1 0c05: 10de:0264 (rev a2)

00:0a.2 0500: 10de:0272 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0c03: 10de:026d (rev a2)

00:0b.1 0c03: 10de:026e (rev a2)

00:0d.0 0101: 10de:0265 (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0101: 10de:0266 (rev a1)

00:0f.0 0101: 10de:0267 (rev a1)

00:10.0 0604: 10de:026f (rev a2)

00:10.1 0403: 10de:026c (rev a2)

00:14.0 0680: 10de:0269 (rev a1)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:07.0 0200: 10ec:8185 (rev 20)

01:0e.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev 80)

02:00.0 0300: 1002:6811

02:00.1 0403: 1002:aab0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

This page lists your device  

```
01:07.0 0200: 10ec:8185 (rev 20) 
```

as supported by rtl8180

grepping the entire kernel tree produces a lot of rubbish and the following line

NeddySeagoon_Static linux # grep -R 8185

```
drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/dev.c:   { PCI_DEVICE(PCI_VENDOR_ID_REALTEK, 0x8185) },
```

 which confirms that the rtl8180 module binds to your device.

That confirms what we thought we already knew.

That the device appears in lspci confirms that it is not disabled in your BIOS too.

Fix your ringbuffer size, then rebuild and reinstall your kernel, starting with 

```
make clean
```

this ensures that you don't reuse any old binaries.

This may not matter but if your clock has been stepped backwards, make can reuse an old file that it really needs to rebuild.

make is lazy. It compares the timestamps on the output file (if it exists) with the timestamps on all the files that contribute to that file.

If the output file is newer, make does nothing.  Consider what happens when system time goes backwards ... 

make clean ensures that there are no old output files to reuse, so everything will be rebuilt.

Does your interface appear in your new kernel ?

----------

## MarcoMarin

That is actually quite possible.

I noticed some module having problems "setting time to system time", even though I said it was local and didn't want it to mess with the bios clock...  :Evil or Very Mad:  But.. if it did had problems, then it would not succeed changing anything..   :Very Happy: 

Cool, I'll make clean tomorrow and report back =)

----------

## MarcoMarin

Nope.. although with all the kernel compilations even a slight de-sync could have had an impact, I'm still synced with the atomic clock   :Cool:  .. the thing had problems messing with the clock after all.. lol (if it even tried, I may have misread that, and it was the other way around, "setting system clock using hardware clock", this one did not fail on this last halt and may have been a one off)

Still no progress, wlp1s7 didn't show up for ifconfig -a nor iwconfig, lspci -nnk still  not using rtl8180, and uname -a shows the correct timestamp for the current kernel.

Still interested in dmesg? Tell me now, before I take a shower.   :Laughing:   (after I install xorg, i can get back to 1 shower a week)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

Yes please,  both dmesg and your current kernel .config file.

They will need to go on a pastebin site as they are too big for a post.

----------

## MarcoMarin

Hi, neddyseagoon

here is the output from dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/3AA484Mu

and here is the config file:

http://pastebin.com/bJZLhUNK

thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

Thats "mostly harmless".  Your kernel contains a lot of junk but it won't get in the way.

You have 

```
CONFIG_RTL8180=m
```

so the module may not have loaded.

Is it listed in lsmod ?

Certainly, the only signs of WiFi in dmesg are related to to generic stuff.

If you modprobe the  driver, do you get any errors?

What is at the end of dmesg after the modprobe ?

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> MarcoMarin,
> 
> Thats "mostly harmless".  Your kernel contains a lot of junk but it won't get in the way.
> 
> 

 

I'm aware. Once stuff started to not work, I gave up and fled to genkernel instead.   :Embarassed:  At least it boots   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You have 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is the thread title after all.   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is it listed in lsmod ?
> 
> Certainly, the only signs of WiFi in dmesg are related to to generic stuff.
> ...

 

My first post describes that, point 2. (and those stuff are probably loaded manually by me: cfg, mac, eeprom...the deps of rtl818x, which it should load if it was really builtin or even there)

 *Quote:*   

> If you modprobe the  driver, do you get any errors?

 

You may want to check point 4 as well.

 *Quote:*   

> What is at the end of dmesg after the modprobe ?

 

Haven't we already gone through this? Your first post here and my reply to it quotes that?... Considering the error messages already given by modprobe, denying the probe, would anything show up in dmesg at all? it's not getting in.   :Sad: 

Basically, I can't compile a proper version of that module, a version I've found elsewhere forces the kernel to admit the thing is built-in and it's playing with us.  :Crying or Very sad: 

It would probably work, that's why I suggested we contacted who compiled it for the liveCD. Like I said, I tried --force-vermagic but this option doesn't exist anymore.. maybe -f would work, I'll try later.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

Yes, we have gone through this but with a different kernel build.

Rule 1 is assume nothing,  

That's why I asked for a new self consistent data set from your new kernel.

So, yes its the same questions but you have changed the kernel.  The old answers are no longer useful.

CONFIG_RTL8180=m means put the code into /lib/modules/`uname `r\

CONFIG_RTL8180=y means put the code into /boot/<kernel_name>

Your root filesystem is mounted at

```
 [    9.334961] EXT4-fs (sdb2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

Anything that happens before then is due to the kernel an the initrd.  As / (root) is not mounted, there is no access to /lib/modules.

Please tell the sequence of commands you used to build your kernel.

The liveCD kernel is nothing special - its the output of genkernel all.  That is, it uses the kernel tree code for RTL8180.

----------

## MarcoMarin

Sure, no problem. But only thing that changed was the buffer, right? and once we've established that the clock was in order then make clean had no impact.

 *Quote:*   

> Please tell the sequence of commands you used to build your kernel. 
> 
> The liveCD kernel is nothing special - its the output of genkernel all. 

 

Yep. Same here: genkernel --menuconfig all.

 initrd should handle the unmounted stuff, and if it was after that, then the same as I did for rtl8187 should work, modprobe it and done. Perhaps people shouldnt built-in those accessory peripherals into the kernel in the first place.   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That is, it uses the kernel tree code for RTL8180.
> 
> 

 

that's exactly what I want to know, the sequence of commands they used to compile that code =)

I've downloaded the source from realtek website, however the makefile use stuff gentoo doesnt (like autoconf), it would just be a matter of pointing the makefile to the kernel headers and config, properly... I'm still too ignorant, as I said above, about this process, so there may be other kinks such as those to fix, but it shouldn't be much more than that, the files aren't much longer than that, and those cover most variables.

----------

## steveL

You may want to check point 0: always answer the questions asked, when they're asked.

Especially if NeddySeagoon is the one asking them.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *steveL wrote:*   

> You may want to check point 0: always answer the questions asked,
> 
> 

 

I had already had, no?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  when they're asked.
> 
> 

 

What about when they're not?   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Especially if NeddySeagoon is the one asking them.

 

Hey Neddy, got Razor working and am able to copy&paste into browsers, directly with Gentoo, without dual-booting now! \o/

Thanks for all the help... in a not so distant future, that card will probably go into an openBSD machine anyways. (probb. no need to recompile, or otherwise deal with, the bugger ^_^)

[]

MM

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

I know you only intended to change the ring buffer.

I was less sure what make clean would do as you clock being correct is required but not sufficient.  It must also be monotonic.

There appeared to be some doubt about the monotonic bit, which is what would have upset make

----------

## steveL

 *MarcoMarin wrote:*   

> I had already had, no?

 

Obviously not. You kept referring him to point X from your OP, as if he's some beginner you're helping and not the other way round.

 *Quote:*   

> What about when they're not?  :? 

 

Well if you just want to be smart, good luck with that approach. </out>

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *steveL wrote:*   

> Obviously not.

 

It is not so obvious to me, but yes, I'm the beginner. 

 *Quote:*   

>  You kept referring him to point X from your OP, as if he's some beginner you're helping and not the other way round.

 

Look, perhaps you misinterpreted my intentions? I believed that to be the most informative and efficient way and I still do. I was quite thorough before I dared bothering you guys here, however humbly, and my OP speaks for it.

I wasn't doubting Neddy's skillz nor telling him to read points in a manual; and you can't possibly ask him to remember every detail of all people's problems he may be trying to help solve for the entire duration of their diverse threads, however superior you may regard him to you.

 *Quote:*   

> Well if you just want to be smart, good luck with that approach. </out>

 

I apologize for any perceived offense. I intend following more your way, thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

I'm pretty laid back about it all - its not a problem to me.

I will relay a wee story that illustrates the problem of working with an inconsistant and/or incomplete data.  Feel free to lol at the end.

A few years ago, I was helping someone in #gentoo with their lack of sound. After about 8 hours, lots of kernel builds later, everything was looking good but still no sound.

The problem?  boot was not being mounted for the kernel install.  The guy may well have fixed his problem before he came to #gentoo for help.

I learned a lot from that session, not just about making sure boot is mounted :)

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> MarcoMarin,
> 
> I'm pretty laid back about it all - its not a problem to me.

 

I'm sure! : ) that's why I asked Steve about "unasked questions", but apparently I should not want to be smart.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I will relay a wee story that illustrates the problem of working with an inconsistant and/or incomplete data.  Feel free to lol at the end.
> 
> A few years ago, I was helping someone in #gentoo with their lack of sound. After about 8 hours, lots of kernel builds later, everything was looking good but still no sound.
> ...

 

hehehe... I wouldn't doubt it has something similar behind this, it certainly has something to do with the supposedly "built-in" keyword, or that extremely similar module rtl8187 (same deps and all) wouldn't be so 'laid back' about probing itself. lol. (shame it doesn't work for my card   :Sad:  )

Unfortunately I must move on now and at least have this box working for it's initial intended purpose: helping out on the cryptocurrency arena, before I 'lay back' once more for another learning session. ; )

If this 'unsolved' taste is too unfulfilling (it certainly is to me, but I'm the beginner.. j/k    :Very Happy:   ), please help me get feathercoin-qt running? or understand how I could help the 9999 dev process.. I'm not even sure if the project is alive or how to contact the developers, I just wanted to set this new video card I bought (solely for this) working, before I continue reading the handbook, where I'm sure portage and all such matters are explained... hoping all this time I won't have to return it (so perhaps you understand my frustration) 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7526076#7526076

 *Quote:*   

> I learned a lot from that session, not just about making sure boot is mounted 

 

You bet, that will be one of the primary reasons I intend to help out here or in IRC as well. (Specially if I can finally have my IRC sessions in console mode, how cool is that?   :Cool:  )

 See you there. : )

----------

## steveL

 *MarcoMarin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    You kept referring him to point X from your OP, as if he's some beginner you're helping and not the other way round. 
> 
> Look, perhaps you misinterpreted my intentions? I believed that to be the most informative and efficient way and I still do. I was quite thorough before I dared bothering you guys here, however humbly, and my OP speaks for it.
> 
> I wasn't doubting Neddy's skillz nor telling him to read points in a manual; and you can't possibly ask him to remember every detail of all people's problems he may be trying to help solve for the entire duration of their diverse threads, however superior you may regard him to you.

 

I don't think this part really helps ("dared bothering.. however superior" sounds miffed), but to answer you in good faith, I wasn't expecting him to remember everything (that's what the thread is for anyhow): it's simply that it seems pretty obvious after you've recompiled the kernel and he's looking at a new dmesg output which he's just asked you for, that questions based on it are for the new kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> I apologize for any perceived offense. I intend following more your way, thanks.

 

And I; I can be brusque sometimes (and I wasn't offended, so if I gave that impression, apologies again.) Perhaps this may help to see what I'm getting at (it's very useful info for IRC as well.)

Please don't think I'm out to get you; I was just reacting as I would on IRC to get the conversation moving along on the right lines for help to be given. I should have been more conciliatory about it. In mitigation I was quite busy at the time; that means I think I was out of line for there to be anything to mitigate in the first place. This isn't IRC, where this kind of aside would have taken 1 minute, before you carried on discussing with Neddy. So, I'm sorry.

Gentoo loves you (even if some of the users can be grumpy ;-)

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *Quote:*   

> I don't think this part really helps ("dared bothering.. however superior" sounds miffed), but to answer you in good faith,

 

Thanks Steve, I appreciate the good faith.

I myself can be a little brusque (miffed?) sometimes (i'd probably describe as nagging? lol but english is not my native language, so that could be misunderstood as well).. perhaps i was, not so much busy as frustrated and that may have passed my filters and shown as a little impatient? i dunno  :Smile:  i do tend to be stubborn though, lol

 *Quote:*   

>  I wasn't expecting him to remember everything (that's what the thread is for anyhow): 

 

yes, but since he jumped in midway and his initial posts displayed some late night typos I assume meant he perceived few people were being able to help and wanted to help but was overworked/tired or busy as yourself.(probb all of the above) It would be understandable if he skimmed through some details which might not seemed as important at first but at the point of my answer they could have become more pertinent?

 *Quote:*   

> it's simply that it seems pretty obvious after you've recompiled the kernel and he's looking at a new dmesg output which he's just asked you for, that questions based on it are for the new kernel.

 

I must still disagree this is so obvious(not what kernel it refers but the results would be any different), I only changed the buffer (and even that dmesg I posted afterwards) and other changes were just to get back to the original testing config (placing back the card module and the 8187 module which isnt even my card, but I took them out the previous compile for testing). Moreover, the odds of "non-monotonicity" -- if that refers to the mathematical concept I assume it does -- seem extremely low to me (and still keep sync?), I may be stubborn, though it doesn't make me necessarily wrong : ) in fact the questions were about modprobing which I've done many many times and change even less... but it doesn't matter... The most important point I think it's not so obvious is that perhaps you assume I actually did not compare the outputs and get the same results? (is that rule 1 or 0? : )) Whether I did, we may never know... lol : )

Anyways, as I said above to Neddy, I admit I was frustrated, it's been more than 2 weeks, and before that many other distros had problems accessing the disks or the net (probb not the card, they connected or seem to).. even Arch (which was my 1st choice, being a computer scientist, for their advertised "code correctness", though that remains to be seen and Im sure it may not be a good thing every time lol, considering some things that pass for, or must be done in order to achieve, such "high" status (oh, there I go miffing again  :Laughing:  )), .. or booting at all from unetbootin without a cd/dvd drive (dont have 1 there). 

  I corresponded the Gentoo's Love you mention, at first sight, when it allowed me control over where all the stuff was going (disk access was as simple as it should be, mount!), connected great and even held my hand as I did all this stuff. I wasn't going to let a little wireless card (which actually worked to allow all this during installation, which probb added to my frustration) kill it, by forcing an otherwise working box to have to try yet another distro (and I did really like Gentoo, perhaps I'm more susceptible to colorful CLI, probb the same reason I liked the Sega Master System more than the NES, and the Snes in turn more than the Genesis  :Cool: ). And sure enough, just plugging the wired net cable was enough for it to continue a flawless install into X and everything... So maybe that frustration showed through as impatience, I also am sorry if that is the case... I'm just glad now, another beloved reward of Gentoo will be reaped, the advertised (also remains to be seen? :Wink: ) 3-5% performance for self-compiled code!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Perhaps this may help to see what I'm getting at (it's very useful info for IRC as well.)

 

I'm familiar with the 'asking good questions' from raymond =) more material on that is always welcome, thanks... 

 *Quote:*   

> Please don't think I'm out to get you; I was just reacting as I would on IRC to get the conversation moving along on the right lines for help to be given. I should have been more conciliatory about it. In mitigation I was quite busy at the time; that means I think I was out of line for there to be anything to mitigate in the first place. This isn't IRC, where this kind of aside would have taken 1 minute, before you carried on discussing with Neddy. So, I'm sorry.

 

Yes, in IRC is even more informal.. here too I suppose, but words are a little less ephemeral?

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo loves you (even if some of the users can be grumpy 

 

I guess gentoo got another grumpy user though, lol, (I do try to compensate with random humour!   :Razz:  )

Great. Steve, see you inside. : )

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

I would put the typos down to learning the dvorak-uk keyboard.  That's my excuse, anyway  :)

----------

## MarcoMarin

There goes rule number 1 again...   :Rolling Eyes: 

btw, some time ago I've seen a site with a program that used simulated annealing to generate keyboard layouts which minimized distance between frequent letter combinations... you could even use your own set of documents as input (e.g. get language specific layouts... i guess if used for programming languages, lisp would have the parenthesis right on the index fingers. lol)

I suppose (oops  :Embarassed:  ) though once the brain masters a particular layout, it wouldn't make much of a difference.. except perhaps on hand strain. Have you perceived any difference on Dvorak?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

I've only been using dvorak for a few months and beyond using it every day, exclusively, have not done any training.

My hands do feel better but I'm still slower and less accurate than I was on qwerty.

Its supposed to take about a year to do the switch.

----------

## MarcoMarin

Cool, I'll ask you again by xmas. : )

----------

## steveL

 *MarcoMarin wrote:*   

> I myself can be a little brusque (miffed?) sometimes (i'd probably describe as nagging? lol but english is not my native language, so that could be misunderstood as well).. perhaps i was, not so much busy as frustrated and that may have passed my filters and shown as a little impatient? i dunno :) i do tend to be stubborn though, lol

 

Ah well you're not alone there ;)

 *Quote:*   

> yes, but since he jumped in midway and his initial posts displayed some late night typos I assume meant he perceived few people were being able to help and wanted to help but was overworked/tired or busy as yourself.(probb all of the above) It would be understandable if he skimmed through some details which might not seemed as important at first but at the point of my answer they could have become more pertinent?

 

Hehe you'll come to realise that NeddySeagoon is basically the forums-user. I've done quite well just collecting some of his posts together. So, he especially is someone you don't question on the questions, you just answer them and ignore his occasionally woeful speling ;) since he has an encyclopaedic knowledge of Gentoo and Linux that only one other person I know (Griz, hangs out on IRC more) can match, and both of them are too old to beat their chests, or compete about it. Discussion both of them are involved in is in a league of it own.

 *Quote:*   

> I must still disagree this is so obvious(not what kernel it refers but the results would be any different), I only changed the buffer (and even that dmesg I posted afterwards) and other changes were just to get back to the original testing config (placing back the card module and the 8187 module which isnt even my card, but I took them out the previous compile for testing).

 

Assume nothing. Honestly it's much easier (for everyone) if you just answer the questions when they're put, based on what is in front of you when they're asked.

By all means have that discussion, about what it might have been, and where you might have gone wrong, with yourself; not with people trying to help you fix it, who usually don't have time for that aspect. If you've gone through that process and found something out, or got stuck, that's when you present a summary of what you've been doing, and that's when people can point out larger issues. That's trickier to do when there's been lots of posts laying out possible dead-ends, so people don't bother so much, ime. That kind of thing works much better on a blog.

 *Quote:*   

>  Moreover, the odds of "non-monotonicity" -- if that refers to the mathematical concept I assume it does -- seem extremely low to me (and still keep sync?), I may be stubborn, though it doesn't make me necessarily wrong : )

 

Actually that happens a lot, when people change the date/time on their clock for instance (and lord knows what someone's done during the course of an install, or rather their third attempt on it..:) It's why POSIX specifies a CLOCK_MONOTONIC (though it's not required.) See man time.h and man 3p clock_getres if you're interested in the code side.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm just glad now, another beloved reward of Gentoo will be reaped, the advertised (also remains to be seen?;-)) 3-5% performance for self-compiled code!

 

It will save you an awful lot more time than that, believe me; the major difference is that your machine runs rock-solid if you're on stable, and avoid idiocy like semantic-craptop on KDE, which you can't do elsewhere. Bindists always have weird lib issues, and you reinstall every 6 months for a new set. And god help you if you want to do something not considered "supported" (although the meaning of that word has changed radically in the last 20 years.) For instance try removing polkit from a debian desktop, and you end up with a terminal-only, and no way forward apart from bloat.

With Gentoo you never reinstall. When Gentoo users talk about bugs, they usually mean they couldn't get an upgrade to build. Meantime the rest of your system still runs beautifully. If you're on stable, the fact that it built is usually a good indicator things are okay, for most software. Everything is compiled together, and at build-time all the checks that simply compiling enforces, mean I for one have had practically zero downtime since I started using Gentoo. Simply not building a load of stuff you'll never use, also gives you a bigger performance boost than just the speedups from building for your native processor, as opposed to the base for the arch. Things use less memory since they're not loading a tonne of libs every time, and lower memory usage is what really speeds things up, despite the nu-skool propensity for including the kitchen-sink with the video-player.

It takes a bit of time to a) get comfortable with both the control and the responsibility, and then b) to get past exploring all the options and the code you download, and c) find the setup you really want. Once you have it though, it's a snap to setup more machines, and after 3 or 4 working installs (more about the length of time you maintain them, than how many) you really do have much more confidence with any Linux; only you won't want to go back to them. People who leave, usually after they've borked their unstable system, always end up coming back to Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm familiar with the 'asking good questions' from raymond =) more material on that is always welcome, thanks... 

 

Yeah I find that one not so in your face, while still getting the point across. It invites the reader to join in with the helping, and that's what makes you realise why it's easier just to answer when asked; half the time people don't even remember the previous ins and outs, and why should they? The situation changes, and the questions they ask are actually most of the info: to help you with the inevitable checklists we build up in the back of our minds, as to what the problem might be. Repetition helps you internalize the process, so next time you don't need anyone else's help at all, quite apart from the fact that you need to check again, as it's a different build.

Anyhow, glad we're all (grumpy) friends again ;)

Oh, read this: it's useful info when you're starting out. And get onto IRC: chat.freenode.net if you want to see the real Gentoo community; #gentoo is part of a much broader network, where you can learn just about anything. I originally went online for #bash and got sucked into #gentoo-chat; we hang out in #friendly-coders now, and I drop by #-chat when i need to unwind. I'm 'igli', btw, so drop in whenever. You'll love #gentoo-chat, and #gentoo is where you get instant support on just about anything to do with your Gentoo install; if you're redirected to another #gentoo-* channel, do make sure to check it out too. ##workingset is where you can learn about build-systems, and #gentoo-dev-help for how to script them in ebuilds (which are all bash, so learning #bash is pretty much required.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

/me looks on and smiles  :)

----------

